# Pitching Reel



## douglacj (Apr 9, 2010)

Whats is a good pitching and fliping reel that anyone has used before or uses now?


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Depends on your price range...

I use a Revo SX and i just grabbed a few Daiwa Excelers at a little cheaper price point. I got rid of all my quantum accurists but those are great reels too...especially with thw flippin switch.

_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

i like a high gear ratio so i can get the bait back quick for my next pitch and to get the fish out of cover faster. Also if u normaly use a right handed reel and have to switch hands use a left handed reel for pitching so you dont have to switch. i made the change recently and its alot easier and more efficient


----------



## douglacj (Apr 9, 2010)

I am not sure what you are saying, i fish left handed already is that better for flipping and pitching?


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I love my Shimano reels, can't go wrong with a Citica or Curado. You can buy a brand new Shimano Citica 200E7, which is 6.3:1 ratio for $90 shipped on ebay.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

douglacj said:


> I am not sure what you are saying, i fish left handed already is that better for flipping and pitching?


it is if you reel with your left hand and cast with your right. if what you do is reel left handed and cast left handed, then the opposite would be better for you. you would have to learn to real right handed if you are casting with you left. essentially you want your reeling hand to be the opposite of your casting hand so that you do not have to switch the rod into your other hand to reel. sounds more confusing then it is.

think of what you do with a spinning reel, you set the hook and cast with your strong hand, and you reel with your week hand. you want the same sort of deal with a baitcaster if at all possible.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

ardent makes a reel that is specificly made for flipping and pitching. however its not versatile at all and its pretty much impossible to do anything else other then flip and pitch with it. ratios are dependent upon the technique your using and personal preference. i like a slow ratio simply because it forces me to work a jig slower, it also gives you more power but the faster ratios are good for reasons mentioned earlier. my recomendation is to buy a few different ratios, you will get comfortable with them and you will find that you like different ratios for different things. their are advantages and disadvantages to all ratios depending on what you are doing.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Shimano curado dsv 301. Its a big reel with big spool to make longer pitches and high gear ratio to pick up the slack line quickly. Any reel would work for true flippin since u don't cast, just swingout a set amount of line , drop it in, lift and repeat


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Depends on your price range...Revo Premier 7:1. Curado and the Citica are also good choices. There's plenty of choices out there best bet is just go check them all out and get what feels right to you.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Abu Garcia Revo SX High Speed Left Handed. 

LOVE it.


----------



## douglacj (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the info...


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

You may want to check out the Bass Pro Shop pro qualifier reels as well. They come in various gear ratios and I think they are on sale right now during the BPS spring sales event. I switched to the this year from Quantum and I have been pleased with them so far.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

BPS NITRO reel is a reel brute...and inexpensive


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm kind of surprised no one has mentioned this yet but I always use the shimano castaic. I like these reels because even if you don't pitch with the opposite hand you normally fish with, you can engage the reel with your thumb if you get a bite while switching hands. I have never liked the flippin buttons on reels because I've had my thumb slip off the thumb bar while pitching and the gears just grind away when this happens. I am sure that is not good on the internals of the reel.


----------



## BassariskY (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm very happy with my quantum Accurist.


----------

